# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Mọi người cho mình hỏi chỗ nào ở Hà Nội bạn các loại nhôm ống tròn như dưới đây với

## ducgiangx911

Mình đang cần loại
Dài 6m, đường kính 40mm, dày 3mm hoặc 4mm

----------

